# Traded in Cannondales; where do they all go



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

So when you trade in a Cannondale to get the 'Frame Exchange' pricing, where do all the trades go?

Does the dealer cut the shell out and mail it to Bedford to prove destruction? 

So a guy walks in and trades in his 2010 SuperSix, does that baby get cut to pieces? 

Or is there some sad little warehouse in Death Valley full of cast off Dales? Sort of like the Island of mis-fit toys?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

They repaint it and call it a caad 12.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool, very cool..............do you have a link to where I can get one? 
My cousin is royalty living in an arid country. He will be happy to forward funds to the banking center of your choice.

CAAD12, I'll be the first on my block!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Trading a 2010 SuperSix... would anyone do that? It could be sold for a lot more than the trade-in value you would get.

I think only bikes returned for warranty get their shell cut... but if they're warrantied, the bikes shouldn't be used anyway.

Would be nice if they gave still usable bikes to young aspiring cyclists/racers in poorer regions...


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

is he a Nigerian Prince?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Trading a 2010 SuperSix... would anyone do that? It could be sold for a lot more than the trade-in value you would get.
> 
> I think only bikes returned for warranty get their shell cut... but if they're warrantied, the bikes shouldn't be used anyway.
> 
> Would be nice if they gave still usable bikes to young aspiring cyclists/racers in poorer regions...


A poster on another Thread here in this Cannondale section was certainly contemplating it.

If we, (U.S. based persons) hadn't created a society of litigation giving bikes to the young riders might have been a great option.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

TM-17 said:


> is he a Nigerian Prince?


You know my cousin!!!!!!!!! 
Tell him I want my money back.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> A poster on another Thread here in this Cannondale section was certainly contemplating it.


I'm not sure if you were referring to me or not but if that's the case, I was not really contemplating doing it. I had just asked my LBS about the availability of EVO frames and they told me that I could turn my old one in to get a discount. I did trade in my 2010 Six (not Supersix) frame for a complete 2011 Supersix 4 bike. It was damaged after a crash though.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> I'm not sure if you were referring to me or not but if that's the case, I was not really contemplating doing it. I had just asked my LBS about the availability of EVO frames and they told me that I could turn my old one in to get a discount. I did trade in my 2010 Six (not Supersix) frame for a complete 2011 Supersix 4 bike. It was damaged after a crash though.


Now that is one good trade!:thumbsup:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> Now that is one good trade!:thumbsup:


I had to pay for the SuperSix, of course but I got it at a 30% discount.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

This CAAD 10 frame ended up in a You Tube video demonstrating how fragile this aluminum frame isn't.

Frame test # 1 : CAAD 10 Strength Test. Episode 1 - YouTube
.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Winters said:


> This CAAD 10 frame ended up in a You Tube video demonstrating how fragile this aluminum frame isn't.
> 
> Frame test # 1 : CAAD 10 Strength Test. Episode 1 - YouTube
> .


 lol...amusing. I watched Episode 2 too. ARF!!!


----------

